# Tabelle per PHP aus Session-ID erstellen



## Slizzzer (23. Juli 2002)

Hallo!
Ich möchte für eine Funktion eine Temporärtabelle erstellen, die nach der Funktion wieder gelöscht wird.
Hierzu wollte ich die Session-ID als Tabellennamen benutzen, da es sein kann, dass mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig die Funktion nutzen.

Hier der Code:

```
<?
 session_start();
 include("modules/dbconnect.inc");
 include("modules/htmlhead.inc");

 session_register("session_id");
 $tabname = session_id();

 $sql_a = mysql_query("CREATE table $tabname (index int, firma varchar(200),strasse varchar(150),plz varchar(7),ort varchar(200),ansprechpartner varchar(150),kommentar varchar(255),lvseiten varchar(255),INDEX (`index`)) TYPE=MyISAM;");

 //Dient nur für mich zum testen
 mysql_db_query($database, $sql_a);

    $num_a = mysql_affected_rows();
    if ($num_a>0)
    {
    echo "<br><b>tabelle a erstellt</b><br>";
    }
    else
    {
    echo "<br><b>Error A</b><br>";
    }

 $sql_b = mysql_query("CREATE table $tabname&anfrage('anfdatum' varchar(15), 'unserezeichen' varchar(150), 'anfragenrname' varchar(255), 'zurueckbis' varchar(15), 'preisstellung' varchar(25), 'liefertermin' varchar(15), 'festpreisebis' varchar(15), 'sachbearbeiter' varchar(35), 'garantie' varchar(15))TYPE=MyISAM;");

 //Dient nur für mich zum testen
 mysql_db_query($database, $sql_b);

    $num_b = mysql_affected_rows();
    if ($num_b>0)
    {
    echo "<br><b>tabelle b erstellt</b><br>";
    }
    else
    {
    echo "<br><b>Error B</b><br>";
    }

?>
```

... leider funzt das nich! Weiß jemand wieso?

Help plz!


----------



## bircke (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
 Du hast den Datenbank Namen vergessen in dem die Tabelle gespeichert werden soll

```
$sql_a = mysql_query("CREATE table $tabname (index int, firma varchar(200),strasse varchar(150),plz varchar(7),ort varchar(200),ansprechpartner varchar(150),kommentar varchar(255),lvseiten varchar(255),INDEX (`index`)) TYPE=MyISAM;");
```


richtig wäre :

```
$sql_a = mysql_query("CREATE table Datenbankname.$tabname (index int, firma varchar(200),strasse varchar(150),plz varchar(7),ort varchar(200),ansprechpartner varchar(150),kommentar varchar(255),lvseiten varchar(255),INDEX (`index`)) TYPE=MyISAM;");
```

Frohe Weihnachten

Gruss Bircke


----------

